# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] παλμογράφος Hameg HM403 40Mhz

## tsoarbatzis

Σαν καινούριος. Φυλασόταν σαν κόρη οφθαλμού,αν και εχει συναισθηματική αξία τον δίνω να ασχοληθεί καποιος νεότερος πλέον.
Κώστας 6974575404, στα 200€

47.jpg756.jpg11.jpg

----------

